# Why DHT or Hytakerol (for Hypoparathyroidism) were discontinued?



## arrowkate (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi! I didn't know where it's better to post my question. Sorry, if i placed it in the wrong section....
Does anybody know why DHT or Hytakerol (active ingredient Dihydrotachysterol) was discontinued in the USA and some other countries a few years ago? 
My mom has Hypoparathyroidism caused by surgery about 30 years ago and she is not living in the USA and has been on AT10 which contains Dihydrotachysterol as an active ingredient until she discovered AT10 is not available anymore in local pharmacies since Austrian pharmaceutical Merck Company stopped producing it 2 years ago! I checked in the USA and it seems American version of Dihydrotachysterol - DHT and Hytakerol are off market too!
My question is WHY did they stop making Dihydrotachysterol which helped people with Hypoparathyroidism if anybody knows? Did it have side effects that caused discontinuation? What medicine do you use now instead of Dihydrotachysterol?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arrowkate said:


> Hi! I didn't know where it's better to post my question. Sorry, if i placed it in the wrong section....
> Does anybody know why DHT or Hytakerol (active ingredient Dihydrotachysterol) was discontinued in the USA and some other countries a few years ago?
> My mom has Hypoparathyroidism caused by surgery about 30 years ago and she is not living in the USA and has been on AT10 which contains Dihydrotachysterol as an active ingredient until she discovered AT10 is not available anymore in local pharmacies since Austrian pharmaceutical Merck Company stopped producing it 2 years ago! I checked in the USA and it seems American version of Dihydrotachysterol - DHT and Hytakerol are off market too!
> My question is WHY did they stop making Dihydrotachysterol which helped people with Hypoparathyroidism if anybody knows? Did it have side effects that caused discontinuation? What medicine do you use now instead of Dihydrotachysterol?


Hi there!! I personally know nothing about this but perhaps some others do!


----------

